# Delia's way & the real woman's way



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Delia's Way 
Stuff a miniature marshmallow in the
bottom of a sugar cone to prevent icecream drips.

The Real Woman's Way 
>Just suck the ice cream out of the bottom of the cone, for God's sake. 
You are probably lying on the couch with your feet up eating it anyway. 
> 
Delia's Way 
To keep potatoes from budding, place an apple in the bag with the 
potatoes.

The Real Woman's Way 
Buy Smash and keep it in the cupboard for up to a year. 
> 
>Delia's Way 
When a cake recipe calls for flouring the baking tin, use a bit of the 
dry cake mix instead and there won't be any white mess on the outside of 
the cake.

The Real Woman's Way 
Tescos' sell cakes. They even do decorated versions. 
> 
Delia's Way 
If you accidentally over-salt a dish while it's still cooking, drop in 
a potato slice.

The Real Woman's Way 
If you over salt a dish while you are cooking, that's tough sh* t. 
Please recite with me the Real Woman's motto: "I made it
and you will eat it and I don't care how bad it tastes." 
>
>Delia's Way 
Wrap celery in aluminum foil when putting in the
refrigerator and it will keep for weeks

The Real Woman's Way 
It could keep forever. Who eats it? 
>
Delia's Way 
Cure for headaches: Take a lime, cut it in half and rub it on your 
forehead. The throbbing will go away.

The Real Woman's Way 
Cure for headaches:Take a lime, cut it in half and drop it in 8 ounces of vodka. Drink the vodka. 
You might still have the headache, but you wont give a sh*t? 
>
Delia's Way 
If you have a problem opening jars, try using latex dishwashing 
gloves. They give a non-slip grip that makes opening jars easy.

The Real Woman's Way 
Why do I have a man? 
>
Finally the most important tip 
>
Delia's Way 
Freeze leftover wine into ice cubes for future use in casseroles

The Real Woman's Way
left over wine???? Hello!!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

There is so much of you in these answers Terri :roll: :wink: .....especially the last one







:lol: :wink:

Quiet day at work is it?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> There is so much of you in these answers Terri :roll: :wink: .....especially the last one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marshmallows, ice cream, cake mix, celery, latex gloves, vodka, wine and throbbing heads 8) it was a great weekend wasn't it ? [smiley=whip.gif] :wink: 

Hello darling, how are you? :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > There is so much of you in these answers Terri :roll: :wink: .....especially the last one
> ...


Shhh...people will talk [smiley=gossip.gif] :wink: :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


to late were all talking [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


and they say women are gossips!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


women do men might if they could get a word it :wink: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


If that word was worth listening to, women might let them talk more often :wink:  :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


how do you know its not we never get to say it


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Call it womenâ€™s intuition!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Just to join in on on the longest quote trail on the forum :wink:

Women's intuition - isn't that "I'm always right so don't bother asking" :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Just to join in on on ????????? :? It says it all :wink:

and you're right about one thing, a women's intuition isn't "I'm always right, so don't bother asking" It's just "I'm always right!!!!!!! :wink:  :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


as usual a woman has to have the last word wait and see :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Amen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

told you she would have to have the last word :wink: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> told you she would have to have the last word :wink: :lol:


If only you'd let me! :wink: :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > told you she would have to have the last word :wink: :lol:
> ...


ok go on then :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I should think so too :roll:

The last word


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

are you happy now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> are you happy now :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now I'm happy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > are you happy now :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


That'll be the vodka then







:wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


The vodka and me having the last word


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Which word was that then? .............or has the vodka helped you forget it :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


This word!  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i let you have the last word and NaughTTy spoils it for you shame on him :lol: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i let you have the last word and NaughTTy spoils it for you shame on him :lol: :wink:


He hasn't got me beat, I'm still here


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh go on, you put the phone down first :roll: :wink:

..no, you...

...no, you...

....no, you...

.....no, you...

....n....etc, etc, ad infinitum :-*

Don't forget to put the cat out and switch off the lights...


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Oh go on, you put the phone down first :roll: :wink:
> 
> ..no, you...
> 
> ...


I don't have a cat :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh go on, you put the phone down first :roll: :wink:
> ...


Are you sure :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Now you come to mention it, I did have one. Can't remember the last time I put her out though :wink:


----------

